# Best selling scents



## Happysoap (Jan 7, 2014)

What are your best selling scents? Mine are orange vanilla and lavender/mint. Funny that my unscented ones are selling extremely well also.


----------



## grayceworks (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't sell yet, but my most requested is a lemongrass - sandalwood mix. Followed by orange-spice, and lavender-lemongrass-mint


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 7, 2014)

Eucalyptus Mint, The Perfect Man (NG), Lemongrass, Honeysuckle Rose and Patchouli are my very best sellers.  My unscented rarely sells.


----------



## MaitriBB (Jan 7, 2014)

Eucalyptus Spearmint, Oatmeal Milk & Honey, Pumpkin Chai, White Tea & Ginger, Patchouli


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 7, 2014)

Maitri, were do you get your pumpkin chai or do you blend your own....I love chai and pumpkin. If you don't mind sharing.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 29, 2014)

Dragon's Blood, and I have a really strong one, Plumeria, Rosemary and Cedarwood, Rosemary & Sage, Lemongrass Cedarwood with a splash of Patch, Eucalyptus with Cedarwood, and of course Lavender. But my DB and Plumeria outsell all. I can actually sell 10 DB an night with Plumeria following second.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Apr 29, 2014)

Bay Rum, Country Clothesline, Almond, Spiced Mahogany, Honeysuckle, Lilac

Eucalyptus & Mint, Tea Tree & Peppermint 

It seems the "smellier" the better for my sales.  I'm a big unscented fan, tho.  When I make for myself most of the time I don't use anything, if I do it's a tiny bit of peppermint.


----------



## PAT_D_O (May 6, 2014)

Funny that it varies so much depending on where you are and your demographics.
Mine are Oatmeal, Milk and Honey, Acai and Black Raspberry Vanilla. Uncented just don't sell for me.


----------



## soap321 (May 6, 2014)

Oatmeal & chamomile, vanilla dragons blood, honey almond, lavender, watermelon, chai tea, and unscented coffee. My customer base varies so much with strength of scent preferred. I've started making 2 versions of my popular scents, light, and regular scent. Its odd some want to smell exactly like whatever scent when they get out of the shower where others want to only enjoy it in the shower leaving no trace of scent afterwards.


----------



## seven (May 7, 2014)

lavender, lemongrass, eucalyptus, love spell. hmmm, what else... rose...


----------



## navigator9 (May 8, 2014)

Lavender, OMH and Energy are always the best sellers for me. Fragrance is SO subjective.....one person looooooves lavender, the next one can't stand it. I do think fragrance preferences can be regional, but when you've been selling for a while, you do get to know what sells well for you and what doesn't. And no matter how many scents I have, there's always that person who asks me for the one I don't have!!!


----------

